# anyone installed an E Manage (blue) in your GA16?



## rodmixalot (Feb 14, 2005)

is there anyone here tried installing Greddy E Manage (blue series) in his GA16? 

if so, what are the pros & cons of it?

or what si much better? SAFC or the E manage?

TIA:loser:


----------



## dugballs (Feb 6, 2007)

hello fellow pinoy! hehe i'm also from NB (nemo)  bump for you bro..i'm also curious.


----------



## sentrab13_gts (Jul 27, 2007)

hi hello to all you guys...i love you papa rod...


----------

